# Barn door



## Jmandel1218 (Nov 6, 2018)

I’m a fan of the barn doors but not a fan of the price. After a trip to the Home Depot I made the decision to simply buy the track hardware, about $125, and build my own door out of 1x material. Much easier on the old pocket book.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Turned out good


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Very nice! I'm actually getting ready to go to Lowe's to do the same thing. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Is the track permanently mounted in the pict?


----------

